# MicroWorm Culture



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been looking into starting up microworm culture as a starter food for my fry, for the reason that they stay alive longer in the aquaria, about 24 hours, giving the freshly hatched fry more time to find them and eat them, compared to the few hours that fresh baby brine shrimp survive in the aquarrium. Also, they would be cheaper in the long run and less work than consistently hatching bbs. I know that it would be a good diet for fresh fry until they develop enough to start really searching the tank for food where I would start feeding bbs. What are your thoughts on this? Those of whom have tried and used microworms.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> Anybody?


sounds like a much better idea to me. I don't know much about it though. I always thought it was silly to be brewing up bbs when there were other methods of feeding that just make more sense.


----------

